# Swan Stout



## barfridge (5/5/06)

I was at the local bottlo tonight while waiting for my turkish pide (salami, cheese and egg), and spotted loose bottle of swan stout and cooper best extra stout on sale for $2 each.

I thought why the hell not? Got it home, and the swan is a cracker. A nice thick 7.4%, very chocolatey with a hint of raisins and sherry or port. Great mouthfeel, but could be a tad more bitter on the finish.

I am shocked to find that swan actually do make a decent beer, although the label does say 'brewed by swan or by related companies under licence'. Anyone know what this means?

I'll have to go back tomorrow and grab the rest. I think I'd even rate this above the coopers, which I'm sipping now. 2 very different takes on a stout, both very enjoyable.


----------



## PostModern (5/5/06)

I had no idea Swan even made a stout, but if you rate it above Coopers (actually drinking one right now), I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## johnno (5/5/06)

PostModern said:


> I had no idea Swan even made a stout, but if you rate it above Coopers (actually drinking one right now), I'll keep an eye out.
> [post="124648"][/post]​




I didn'y know they still made any beer at all. :huh: 

cheers
johnno


----------



## Mr Bond (5/5/06)

Back in the old days( not sure how long ago) it was made by coopers for Swan
See this link

I remember reading about it in A book about coopers history,called "old ale and true"(I think thats the title.)But can't remember dates.

I suppose if Swan contract out there Stout some other smaller scale brewery could be doing it.James Squires are in the same stable aren't they?

I'll look out 4 it in Adelaide as youv'e tweaked my curious taste buds now :chug:


----------



## BruceL (5/5/06)

Brauluver is probably right about Coopers.

Roger Protz in his book "The complete guide to world beer" states that Swan Stout is brewed for Swan by Coopers of Adelaide.

Bruce


----------



## barfridge (5/5/06)

I think the thing that ultimately lets the coopers down is the yeast, and it's distinctive taste. It works well in the pale and sparkling, but in the stout it seems a bit out of place to me.

Not surpisingly the yeast in the swan is very neutral, and of course filtered out.

Brauluver: that's a very interesting piece of history. But I doubt if cooper's make this beer these days, as the yeast is all wrong, and coopers only run 2 yeasts, thier ale and a lager?


----------



## sinkas (5/5/06)

I think its made by WestEnd in Adelaide, they call it Southwark old stout or summat


----------



## warrenlw63 (5/5/06)

Barf.

Since the rise and fall of the Alan Bond empire anybody to the right of perth thought that Swan Brewery went arse up. :lol: 

Having sunk 2 x 750mls of Coopers Best Extra tonight I find it like a comfortable pair of runners. Very hard to beat.  

Must keep my eye out for the Swan. Get those trucks across the Nullabor.  

Thanks for the hard to get heads-up.

Warren -


----------



## barfridge (6/5/06)

If you can't find it, and are too afraid to ask for it at a bottleo, I might be convinced to post some over if you ask nicely.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (6/5/06)

Love the stuff!
BWS stock it, but for $5-$6, you've found a bargain Barf.
I think the Swan label puts people off it, but it really is an under-rated beer.


----------



## Doogiechap (6/5/06)

It's definately my fave of the more common stouts avail in WA. I was also suprised to taste such a nice drop from an otherwise megaswill based company. Vlad you are definately right about the label hiding one of Swan's better kept secrets.


----------



## ausdb (6/5/06)

I'll third that I don't mind a swan stout either.

Barf seeing as you are in the same geographic area as me do you mind sharing where it was out so cheap? not the liquor store on wellington rd


----------



## barfridge (6/5/06)

It was at the liquorland in the shopping centre cnr Benara & Beechboro in Beechboro.


----------



## Mr Bond (6/5/06)

Been Googlin around the traps and Lion Nathan only make 3 stouts in their domestic stable,Carbine ,Southwark and Swan.Found @ this link

Carbine is Different but the Data info for Swan and Southwark are the same only the Blurb is different.


Southwark 

Australia - Full Strength


Brewed in the style of the old London Imperial Russian stout to a recipe perfected over 40 years ago, the roast coffee and almost port-like characters make it an excellent nightcap and winter warmer. Voted Champion Stout at the 2001 Australian International Beer awards having previously been Grand Champion Beer in 1988 and 1991. 






Date Of Launch 1984 
Beer Style Stout 
Alcohol % Volume 7.4 
Total Carbohydrate g/100ml 3.6 
Energy Kilojoules/100ml 239 
Energy Calories/100ml 58 
Standard Drinks 2.2 

Swan Stout






Australia - Full Strength


This unique stout is naturally brewed using a century's old brewing style. The finest quality malted wheat and barley are blended with roasted barley and hops to ensure an exceptional rich, full-bodied flavour.




Date Of Launch 1983 
Beer Style Stout 
Alcohol % Volume 7.4 
Total Carbohydrate g/100ml 3.6 
Energy Kilojoules/100ml 239 
Energy Calories/100ml 58 
Standard Drinks 2.2 

Coincedence ,or the same product maybe?

Perhaps we should think about an interstate swap and side by side tasting?


----------



## deebee (12/5/06)

Swan Stout is a great standby. If you get forced into going to a tired old bottle shop with no range they will usually have Swan Stout to get you out of a tight spot.

I doubt it sells anywhere east of Kalgoorlie. But if you want to taste it in Adelaide, I am pretty sure it is exactly the same beer as Southwark Stout. based on my tasting in Adelaide last year.


----------



## Mr Bond (12/5/06)

Cool,Ill pick up a longneck of southwark and a coopers for a taste test/comparo on payday.


----------

